
SoundCloud needs more money, or it may sell at a fire-sale price - blurrywh
http://www.recode.net/2017/3/10/14887806/soundcloud-sale-investment
======
6stringmerc
SoundCloud still has a niche in my opinion. Nowhere close to what it was
theorized to grow into, at least in my perspective. Getting deals with RIAA
instead of fiercely cultivating & breaking Indie artists & curators was the
wrong pivot from my perspective. Now it's just bloated. Partially responsible?
YouTube being easier to find stuff. Them's the breaks.

------
blurrywh
A Question to Fred Wilson from Union Square and AVC.com:

Since Fred is one of the early investors + somebody who frequently promoted
Soundclound on his blog and on HN (despite all the industry warnings that he
shouldn't deal with the music industry's oligopol), we are wondering...

 _How does it feel when one of your flagship investment is in such a
situation?_

(Serious question, and what are you telling your LPs now?)

------
llccbb
I have been rabidly downloading and archiving my favorite podcasts that post
on soundcloud. I have two fears. The first is that they may become lost
forever due to lack of interest/awareness of the creators. The second is that
the creators take this opportunity to lock old episodes behind a paywall.

I would love to see the Internet Archive put some muscle behind saving all the
wonderful content on soundcloud.

